# "Kinderloop" / "Crann Bethadh" in Stromberg - Infos bekannt?



## Der Nachkomme (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo liebe Leute,

vor einiger Zeit sind wir auf die beiden Zeitungsartikel zum Thema "Mountainbiken in und um Stromberg" gestoßen:









						Endlich auch ein „Kinderloop“
					

Der „Crann Bethadh“ im Stromberger Stadtwald weist nur 99 Höhenmeter für Mountainbiker auf. Der Flowtrail soll bis in künftige Freizeitgelände „Schöner Berg“ verlängert werden.




					www.allgemeine-zeitung.de
				












						Biken im Soonwald zwischen „Lebensbäumen“
					

Im Soonwald soll das Mountainbike-Paradies „Celtic Trails“ neue Touristen anziehen. Im Interview äußert sich Unterstützerin Jutta Kleeberg zu den Chancen für die Region.




					www.allgemeine-zeitung.de
				




Weiss da jemand mittlerweile Infos dazu? Finde auf der Website keinen Wegverlauf, Erwähnungen, Start / Ziel... Wären für Infos dankbar!


----------



## rhnordpool (1. Mai 2020)

Leider weiß ichs auch nicht, vorgestern vor Ort ist mir auch nichts aufgefallen. Aber: Warum kontaktierst Du nicht einfach mal den Verein?

*Email*
Allgemein: [email protected]
Training (Jutta Kleeberg): [email protected]
Mitgliederverwaltung (Frank Baumgart): [email protected]
Presse (Michael Flis): [email protected]
Kassenwart (Sebastian Mundi): [email protected]
Homepage (Tobias Röser): [email protected]
*Telefon*
Stadt Stromberg: 06724 / 601655
Flowtrail (Sascha Marchert): 0160 / 94764176

Im Übrigen: Wie alt sind denn die Kinder? Der Wildhog ist ja nun auch nicht soooo schwer zu fahren. Berghoch kann man ja ziemlich flach nen wurzeligen Trail oder auch Forstwege fahren (ich find nur die Orientierung bißchen mühsam). Und das relativ neue Übungsgelände macht garantiert auch Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (24. September 2020)

Hast du was in Erfahrung bringen können?


----------



## nj_87 (21. Oktober 2020)

Hiho,

komme aus Bingen und würde mich auch sehr dafür interessieren. Habe ein paar Artikel über die "celtic trails" gelesen. Klingt ja super!
Es soll ja schon eine 5km lange Kinder-/ Anfängerloop geben.
Ist da auch schon was anspruchsvolleres im Bau oder schon vorhanden?
Falls schon mal jmd da war, kann er mir vielleicht GPS-Koordinaten vom Startpunkt oder ggf. sogar ne ganze Strecke schicken?

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## kimbojones (27. Oktober 2020)

servus

Der trail ist ansich fertig. Allerdings ist die Namensfindung und die Beschilderung noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen.  Auch an der Entwässerung wird noch gearbeitet. Er darf aber schon gefahren werden. 









						New Palatinate Trail at Verbandsgemeinde Rüdesheim
					

nice and funny singletrail




					www.trailforks.com
				




da ist er  gut zu finden.

grüße


----------



## Fubbes (1. November 2020)

Ich bin da gestern lang. Eher zufällig mit einem Bekannten. Ich wusste vorher nur vom Hörensagen von der Existenz des Trails. Start am besten ganz oben am Weißenfels bei toller Aussicht.




Der Trail ist schön, allerdings aktuell und sicher auch in den nächsten Monaten sehr matschig.
Wenn man im Anschluss noch ein paar Trails um Schindeldorf mitnimmt oder sogar den Flowtrail und dann zum Abschluss nach Schweppenhausen runter, dann ist das eine gigantische Trailorgie.
Track gibt es auf Anfrage.


----------



## Specialexed (1. November 2020)

Japp, bins gestern gefahren.
Eine schöne, lange Abfahrt ( vom Weißenfels bis zum Walderlebnis Zentrum ca. 1,5 Km).


----------



## Fubbes (1. November 2020)

Specialexed schrieb:


> Japp, bins gestern gefahren.
> Eine schöne, lange Abfahrt ( vom Weißenfels bis zum Walderlebnis Zentrum ca. 1,5 Km).


Mist, jetzt kennst du das schon. Und ich dachte, ich baue es mal als Neuland in eine der nächsten Sonntagsrunden ein. Da musst du dann durch 😉
Da hätten wir uns gestern ja begegnen können/müssen.


----------



## Specialexed (1. November 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt kennst du das schon. Und ich dachte, ich baue es mal als Neuland in eine der nächsten Sonntagsrunden ein. Da musst du dann durch 😉
> Da hätten wir uns gestern ja begegnen können/müssen.



Na klar,den kann man bedenkenlos auch ein 2. Mal fahren (oder noch öfter).
Die Bedingungen waren gestern eh nicht die Besten.
...nass,dämmerung und das falsche Rad.


----------



## nj_87 (2. November 2020)

Ich war am Samstag auch vor Ort und hab mir das ganze mal angeschaut 😊
Finde den Trail ziemlich gelungen. Denke auch gerade für Einsteiger eine super Strecke. Macht Spaß!
Bin den Trail sogar mehrmals gefahren, da am Samstag am Flowtrail durch den Saisonabschluss die Hölle los war 🙈
Vom Parkplatz des  Walderlebniszentrums habe ich ungefähr 10 gemütliche Minuten nach oben zum Anfang des Trails gebraucht.
Kann man also problemlos ein paar mal hoch und wieder runter 😊
Bin gespannt, was im Soonwald die nächsten Jahre noch alles so passiert.


----------

